# How to build a wardrobe system around a double window?



## emjaylu (18 Jun 2012)

Hi everyone, (PLEASE EXCUSE THE MESS IN THE PHOTOS)

So i have so many ideas in my head of what to do with my room, i have an annoying shaped room and it isnt that big either. Below is a picture of the wall you see when you walk in the door,

How would i build a wardrobe around the windows? So instead of putting an actual wardrobe there, can i build a frame of some sort, and put hanging rails on them and create shelves etc ?

I will probably need someone else to do it, as i'm 17 and do not have the skills someone else would have, lol.

Also my budget is very limited as only on a small wage, got such big ideas but lacking money and space.

Please give me your advice??? and roughly how much it would cost me if i did it myself, or if i got someone else to do it?


----------



## Blister (18 Jun 2012)

Is the radiator you mention under the window the only one in the room ?

As it looks like you are boxing it in , also the heat may affect the timber used in the construction


----------



## emjaylu (18 Jun 2012)

Yes, it's the only radiator in the room.

However I RARELY have it on, even in the winter....


----------



## MickCheese (18 Jun 2012)

In my opinion you should use the alcove for your first wardrobe, is the distance from the alcove to the edge of the window enough to have a 'L' shaped storage unit. Problem with that is the dead space in the corner that is difficult to get to without paying a fortune on a slid out basket unit. So I would start with a built-in wardrobe in the alcove, then work on the location for another if you need one.

From what you are saying in this thread and the other you started you seem about the same age as my daughter, she would also value her shoe collection above a comfortable nights sleep but as her father I would be telling her not to compromise on the bed if a day bed will rob you of a good nights sleep.

Once you have the first wardrobe completed then I would look at other dead spaces in the room to use for secondary storage, have a look here for some ideas by one of the guys on this forum.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post661971.html?hilit=pull out shoe#p661971

Mick


----------



## emjaylu (18 Jun 2012)

Yeah...I personally do not need that much storage for shoes as i only have about 25 pairs...It's the clothes i'm having a massive issue with.

I've seen the IKEA pax wardrobes, i am in love with them however...the 5 door one is about 20CM TOO big, and the 4 door one is not big enough for my clothes,

thats why i had that first idea of putting the 5 door wardrobe like a room divider as it would fit if i did it that way...but would make my room look alot smaller...


----------



## Blister (18 Jun 2012)

Is the bedroom used socially ? or just for sleeping in ?


----------



## emjaylu (18 Jun 2012)

Sleeping in, but i'm a very girly girl and love to have my room on show if i have guests round.


----------

